# Mach mich Passig ... Bildkomprimierer



## anbeisser (15. Februar 2009)

Moin !

Wenn Ihr ein schönes Werkzeug zum komprimieren von Bildern,die ja oft grösser wie die erlaubten 85kb sind und die vor allem ihre Qualität nicht verlieren sollen,braucht, z.B. bei Fangmeldungen .für den Anglerboard-Flohmarkt oder zum sonstigen anhängen von Bilddateien ,empfehle ich das Programm

"Mach mich passig"

http://neutrino.mach-mich-passig.de/upload2.php

Ihr braucht es nur unter Favoriten abspeichern.


:vik:



Viel Spass und Freude damit
wünscht
Der Anbeisser


----------



## Wattwurm62 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mach mich Passig ... Bildkomprimierer*

Mit *IrfanView* spart man sich das ganze hoch- und runterladen. Und wer es nicht hat, kanns sich überall runterladen. #6


----------



## anbeisser (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mach mich Passig ... Bildkomprimierer*

Moin !

Ja,das geht auch.

Soll ja nur ein Tip sein.

Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis !

A.


----------



## Wattwurm62 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mach mich Passig ... Bildkomprimierer*

Sicher... Dein Tipp ist ja auch ok. Mit IrfanView hast Du aber noch viel mehr Möglichkeiten, die Pics qualitätsmäßig zu bearbeiten. :q


----------



## Dart (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mach mich Passig ... Bildkomprimierer*

Ich benutze seit Jahren "Macromedias Fireworks MX"
Genial einfach.
Egal ob es um Bildgröße oder Qualität geht.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mach mich Passig ... Bildkomprimierer*

außer das dieses programm normalerweise was kostet.


----------



## Dart (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mach mich Passig ... Bildkomprimierer*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> außer das dieses programm normalerweise was kostet.


Da sind Kumpels ne bessere Alternative als der Fachhandel.|supergri
Bei vielen PC's ist Fireworks mittlerweile als Freeware im Softwarebundle, zumindest in den USA oder hier in Asien.
Gruss Reiner#h
Meine erste Version, hab ich aus Deutschland


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mach mich Passig ... Bildkomprimierer*

tja, hier nicht. und kumpels ist auch nicht unbedingt legal. wäre auch quatsch, es mit irfan view zu vergleichen.ich habe auch noch jede menge kaufprogramme, die besser als irfan sind. aber für die zwecke des umwandelns und komprimierens ist irfan durchaus ok.


----------



## Dart (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mach mich Passig ... Bildkomprimierer*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ich habe auch noch jede menge kaufprogramme, die besser als irfan sind. aber für die zwecke des umwandelns und komprimierens ist irfan durchaus ok.


Das steht außer Frage, nur lohnt sich der Download in der Regel nicht (sorry, ist halt meine persönliche Meinung). Auf jedem PC sind ohnehin Bildbearbeitungsprogramme vorinstalliert, die den gleichen Job machen, und wirklich kompliziert sind die nicht.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mach mich Passig ... Bildkomprimierer*

@reiner,
was mir bei irfan aber gefällt, ich kann viele fotos gleichzeitig mit ein und der selben option komprimieren, was bei den meisten bildbearbeitungsprogrammen nicht geht, auch das thumbnailtool von irfan gefällt mir für bildergalerien sehr gut, da schnell und einfach zu bedienen.


----------



## Dart (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mach mich Passig ... Bildkomprimierer*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @reiner,
> was mir bei irfan aber gefällt, ich kann viele fotos gleichzeitig mit ein und der selben option komprimieren, was bei den meisten bildbearbeitungsprogrammen nicht geht, auch das thumbnailtool von irfan gefällt mir für bildergalerien sehr gut, da schnell und einfach zu bedienen.


Danke für den Hinweis, das war mir bis dato nicht bekannt, die Funktion mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig zu komprimieren ist natürlich eine echte Arbeitserleichterung
Gruss Reiner#h


----------

